# Wireless router "booster"??



## the_moose (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi. Is it possible to buy a booster to go half way between a wireless router and the computer? Our house has really thick walls and for various reasons the desktop has to be a long way from the best place for our router, and I just wondered if I could buy a sort of transmitter to boost the signal if I plugged it into a wall socket halfway between the two.

Sorry if this wins this years Darwin award for the most ridiculous question!

Cheers in advance for any help, Moose :up:


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

you can get booster antenna


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's an assortment of antennas, as well as a WiFi booster amp. A hi-gain antenna and the booster should do the trick. 

http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/index.php?CatID=32


----------



## the_moose (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for your time, I'll have a look at the link.

Cheers, Moose :up:


----------

